# Free Stuff.....Nimslo, 110, Album, Portrait, Slide Viewer.



## webestang64 (Apr 21, 2020)

Got all this stuff from customers at work. I love my job.

Nimslo 3D. Seems to work OK.






Yashica 110.





Argus slide viewer. Works great.





Vintage photo album. No latch but still is cool, I love the fabric back and spine.




















13 1/2 by 19 1/2 portrait. Customer bought this for the oval bubble frame. There are 2 company's that reproduce the frames and the glass but I might hold out and try to find a vintage frame. Notice the cat.....I like cats.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 21, 2020)

Nice!!!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 21, 2020)

Cool haul!@


----------

